# Thermo element help



## Humanure (Feb 15, 2007)

I just purchased a new thermo element to hopefully fix the arratic/high idle my truck has. The problem is, when I tried to install it, I wasn't sure exactly how to remove the original one. I was afraid to remove the spring mechanism above the TE. I started to slide it off the shaft just a bit but stopped because I thought it might unwind violently. My Chiltons wasn't helpful. Here is a picture with the spring mechanism circled.








Somebody please tell me if that spring mechanism must come off or if there is another way to replace the element. Thanks! 

Oh, my truck is a '93 HB 2x4 KA24E.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

I just removed the top of the throtle body and left the spring in place when I replaced mine. Remember that the spring is real tight when you're removing the top so get a good grip on it. Be sure and get a new gasket before you start because it will probably break. It is a little hard to get back on because you have to hold the linkage back and that spring is REALLY stiff.

Hope you have better luck than me. I replaced mine and it didn't help.


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Dam nice picture by the way.


----------



## Humanure (Feb 15, 2007)

Ah ok, thanks Oldnissanguy. It was your thread that I learned about the thermo element when I did a search a few months ago for "high idle." Too bad it did not fix your problem, I hope for better luck. Hopefully I can get a gasket at my local parts store and try it again this weekend. Thanks ONG for the advice.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

veesix said:


> Dam nice picture by the way.


I second that. What did you use? I need something 'affordable' that takes closeups.


----------



## Win lowe (Dec 15, 2006)

I can't help you with the problem but I agree with the others about the photo nice and sharp


----------



## Humanure (Feb 15, 2007)

I used a *Sony Cybershot DSC-P200.* I purchased it last March after a long comparison of other cameras. It takes pictures up to 3072 x 2304. The photo in my original post is 1024 x 768. This is the best camera I ever owned. I bought it on eBay, which included extras, for $275. There are better cameras out there, but I chose this one for its size and overall great functionality.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Why would you need to take off the throttle return spring? Just take the thermo off. The bracket that holds it on isn't that hard to get to, is it? The hoses may be a bitch, though.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

The thermo element goes down into the manifold so there's not enough clearence to remove it with the linkage in place.


----------



## Fred S (Aug 26, 2006)

Oldnissanguy said:


> The thermo element goes down into the manifold so there's not enough clearence to remove it with the linkage in place.


Here comes a really dumb question. I have a V6 so I can't go look at my truck to compare.

Can't you just put a brick on the gas pedal so that the throttle linkage will rotate up and out of the way?

Fred


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Even if the throttle would move that linkage, which it doesn't, it wouldn't clear.


----------

